# Anyone Tried Burton Ambush vs Ruler ?



## ttccnn

I tried them last year.
Ruler is not bad, but too narrow for my foot. 
Ambush is wider and much lighter. 

I think it will depend which one fit you better.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

ah ok thanks....


----------



## WasatchMan

whatever fits the best/is most comfortable.

*NEVER* skimp on boots, they *are* the most important part of your setup, as well as the most important part in having a good fun day.

most people get told this and it goes in one ear and right out the other...

try at least a few pairs of multiple brands. walk around in them for a little while and check out some other product in the shop. you can't get a good feel for a boot while sitting down with it half way laced up with just the left pair on... 

everyones feet are different - so what feels great on me could be miserable on you.

good luck man.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

WasatchMan said:


> whatever fits the best/is most comfortable.
> 
> *NEVER* skimp on boots, they *are* the most important part of your setup, as well as the most important part in having a good fun day.
> 
> most people get told this and it goes in one ear and right out the other...
> 
> try at least a few pairs of multiple brands. walk around in them for a little while and check out some other product in the shop. you can't get a good feel for a boot while sitting down with it half way laced up with just the left pair on...
> 
> everyones feet are different - so what feels great on me could be miserable on you.
> 
> good luck man.



thank you i already tried on many many many pairs in the store and i am narrowed down onto these two... the sales tried to push for the ambush... i haven't heard anything amazing about them yet.... and they cost more than the rulers.... so i was just asking for advice here... i tried a bunch of Vans.. but didnt like them


----------



## CustomX - J-rad

I highly recommend going to the hail's, they will be a better overall boot, from the liner to the outer-shell, the ruler is a stiffer boot and if its comfy and you like it go for it, but the ambush and hail are pretty different considering the small price difference, the hail is a better deal, i recommend that, its comfy as fuck and you'll be super happy with it


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

CustomX - J-rad said:


> I highly recommend going to the hail's, they will be a better overall boot, from the liner to the outer-shell, the ruler is a stiffer boot and if its comfy and you like it go for it, but the ambush and hail are pretty different considering the small price difference, the hail is a better deal, i recommend that, its comfy as fuck and you'll be super happy with it


the only thing i am afriad of is that as i advance as a snowboarder that the hail will get too soft or flexible for me ? thats why i was thinking of either the ruler or ambush.... but the hail ? isnt that just a slightly stiffer moto ?


----------



## WasatchMan

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> the only thing i am afriad of is that as i advance as a snowboarder that the hail will get too soft or flexible for me ? thats why i was thinking of either the ruler or ambush.... but the hail ? isnt that just a slightly stiffer moto ?


no you're right, i'd stay away from the hail if you're looking for stiff/supportive boot


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

WasatchMan said:


> no you're right, i'd stay away from the hail if you're looking for stiff/supportive boot


thanks wasatchman...... i guess if i go any higher than the ambush/ruler something like the imperial it would be too stiff for an intermediate rider trying to learn park/halfpipe and riding groomers? (groomers, beginner park, beginner halfpipe)


----------



## threej21

i bought the ambush mid season last year and absolutely love them...never tried the ruler though

the ambush is sooooo comfy and love the dual speed laces. i have zero complaints about the ambush, and if they were to fall apart, id prolly buy another pair


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku

threej21 said:


> i bought the ambush mid season last year and absolutely love them...never tried the ruler though
> 
> the ambush is sooooo comfy and love the dual speed laces. i have zero complaints about the ambush, and if they were to fall apart, id prolly buy another pair


Thanks for that comment I guess ambush is worth the extra money... I'll pick it up if it's not too soft or flexy


----------



## threej21

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> Thanks for that comment I guess ambush is worth the extra money... I'll pick it up if it's not too soft or flexy


shouldnt be too soft, its a mid flex boot if i remember correctly..think its like 5 or 6 on their flex scale...its pretty solid and works great as a all mtn freestyle/park boot


----------



## readimag

I had the ambush and just got the imperial this year for a stiffer boot. I loved the ambush and it felt amazing when ripping around the mtn, but I felt like I was getting to much flex out of the boot. That is why I went with the Imperial for this year so I could get that hold I crave so much. I also have a pair of ride ozones that are like walking in street shoes great for a rail in the park but hated it for jumps. No one can tell you what will work best for you just make sure it feels great and you will be ok with even a burton ion (super stiff boot).


----------



## Vaughanabe13

I've spent significant time this season with a pair of Rulers and a pair of Ambush in the same size. Honestly I like the rulers better. The Ambush is WAY lighter, which I like, but they are too soft/flexy IMO for anything but strictly park. The rulers give me more support and although they are a little bit heavier, they fit my feet better than the wider Ambush. When it comes down to it though, only you can determine which one fits better.


----------



## Raines

readimag said:


> I had the ambush and just got the imperial this year for a stiffer boot. I loved the ambush and it felt amazing when ripping around the mtn, but I felt like I was getting to much flex out of the boot. That is why I went with the Imperial for this year so I could get that hold I crave so much. I also have a pair of ride ozones that are like walking in street shoes great for a rail in the park but hated it for jumps. No one can tell you what will work best for you just make sure it feels great and you will be ok with even a burton ion (super stiff boot).


how do you like the imperials?


----------

